# Lights out...



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

I went to a survival expo a few weeks ago. At one table was a group of people making a movie. They have a website with a short clip of their work. It is at Lights Out Saga

It's worth a look to see the site. Also, if any of you have any knowledge of this effort, you might know what movie they were hawking at the survival expos. I should have bought a copy there, but I really thought it would be offered on their website.

Check it out and tell me what you think.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Movie? Saga? What?

I loved the book and have read it a few times. I didn't realize how ambitious David has gotten with it. I hate to say I'm not overjoyed at the prospect of a movie, because every movie ever made from a book has ruined or butchered the story in some way and disappointed people who read the book. I'd watch it to see of course, but I think I'd prefer they just leave it. I really should buy a copy of the book. I'm sad to say I've read the online versions and really should buy a copy.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The book was/is awesome. I'm with Fuzzee though, movies are rarely as good as the book.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

If the book is done any justice at all, it will be worth seeing. I gotta admit though, I have yet to see any part of South Texas with that many trees!

Not a bad clip, btw. Good post!


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah, I just watched the video clip having overlooked it before. That was retarded. Both sides basically out in the open, some standing up, some simply kneeling, running, so few with any cover and the "good" side fighting the MZB's hiding behind hay bales and wood pallets stolen from the back of Home Depot. Obvious AR15 members in the clip with heavily modded AR's and than some without even any iron sights. Everyone firing while so few going down while so open. The people portraying the characters just ruin my images from the book and their character as they came over to me. That's enough. I don't think I'll watch any movie that comes out. I'll buy the book though.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> If the book is done any justice at all, it will be worth seeing. I gotta admit though, *I have yet to see any part of South Texas with that many trees!*
> 
> Not a bad clip, btw. Good post!


A good part of south Texas is in the Piney Woods. I have friends in Crockett and that is a heavily wooded area. So is Palestine and as far south as Beaumont. We used to go to Silsbee which is just north of Beaumont for a music festival every year and someone who I admire their music owns a music shop in Beaumont. Lot's of woods. That is all from E to SE. Now SW Texas is a different story.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

inceptor said:


> A good part of south Texas is in the Piney Woods. I have friends in Crockett and that is a heavily wooded area. So is Palestine and as far south as Beaumont. We used to go to Silsbee which is just north of Beaumont for a music festival every year and someone who I admire their music owns a music shop in Beaumont. Lot's of woods. That is all from E to SE. Now SW Texas is a different story.


Ya, I don't really consider the Crockett/SE/Houston area all that South so much as once you clear the Hill Country. I love Crockett and the Piney Woods region. I'd like it a lot better if the humidity didn't drown you while walking though!

I get what you're saying, I just default to border proximity when I think South Texas.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

It was a good read. I cannot imagine how they could make it into a movie without cutting major parts of the story out. If they do end up finishing it, we will see it though just to see how it comes out.

P.S. I said the same thing about Atlas but so far through the first two installments, I am really impressed with how they have done on that one.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah, the humidity is what I don't like either. I love the area but won't be looking in that direction for a place. I see myself more NE but haven't really looked yet. It's still in the well maybe mode.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I get that no movie can ever match a well conceived book. I also realize I'll have to either never read another book or either never see another movie if hold each to that standard.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> I get that no movie can ever match a well conceived book. I also realize I'll have to either never read another book or either never see another movie if hold each to that standard.


Good point. I tend to see a movie even after I have read the book. Sometimes the movie is good and other times (like the Eragon movie) I am extremely disappointed.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

I was of the opinion that the movie was being shot here in Georgia. The producers were looking for props, actors and locations (at least to the sign they had posted.) If so, it will take a sharp departure from a book that puts the story in Texas. 

If the people making the movie hear from some of us and we support the project, it might still be a worthwhile venture.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

The clip was kinda funny, I found it to be quite entertaining. There's nothing like a good civil war style cavalry charge across an open field defended by guys bunched up behind pallets! Yay!

My favorite was this guy taking cover behind a tree with his back to the enemy...









At least his right leg is partially protected from .22s and BB guns!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I am almost finished reading the book. Found the pdf on the net. Good book.


----------

